# What is a moving screen????



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

People have been whining about it in basketball games lately, I just wanted to know what it is, It would be great if you can describe it for me


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not being completely set while setting a pick. FYI, pick and screen are the same thing, it's just illegal to set one while moving.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

When a man goes to set a pick (when an offensive player stands in one spot with his arms held straight down in front of him to act as a wall to thwart off a defensive player who guarding a player) he's still in motion while trying to position himself to set the pick or falls forward, backward, or to the side while the defensive player runs into him.


----------



## got chang (May 16, 2005)

official rules of the NBA 

when you're setting a screen, you're not suppose to move. you're suppose to be like a wall. your feet has to be set. you cant use your arms or shoulds to block off players. if it looks illegal then it probably is.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> When a man goes to set a pick (when an offensive player stands in one spot with his arms held straight down in front of him to act as a wall to thwart off a defensive player who guarding a player) he's still in motion while trying to position himself to set the pick or falls forward, backward, or to the side while the defensive player runs into him.


There are also many occasions where the screen setter does move and gets away with it.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

its trendy to whine about them now, but probably half of screens set in the NBA are illegal anyways


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

thanks guys pretty fast responses


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

sherwin said:


> its trendy to whine about them now, but probably half of screens set in the NBA are illegal anyways


Half is probably a pretty low estimate.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, most screens set are moving. A lot of the times its the ball handlers fault though for trying to dribble off teh screen before the screener sets his feet. To be honest, Im suprised that they call fouls for those.


----------



## vinref194 (Feb 1, 2015)

Key point to remember, which 90% of fans and 5% of officials fail to understand: an illegal screen is NOT a violation, it is a personal foul. There must be contact for the call to be made. The screener CAN move with the defender that he is setting the screen on (anywhere on the court) as long as there is no contact. He must be stopped though, at the point of contact for it to be called a foul.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

vinref194 said:


> Key point to remember, which 90% of fans and 5% of officials fail to understand: an illegal screen is NOT a violation, it is a personal foul. There must be contact for the call to be made. The screener CAN move with the defender that he is setting the screen on (anywhere on the court) as long as there is no contact. He must be stopped though, at the point of contact for it to be called a foul.


I'm going to call you Vincent: The Referee.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

google 'Kevin Garnett'


----------

